# Demand barking



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Reo is 3 1/2 now and we've had him for a year. He has become very demanding of attention. When he wants to sit on my lap and I am otherwise occupied, he has little tantrums, hopping up and down and barking. I started putting him in time out when he does it, placing him behind the gate at the kitchen door and staying out of sight for about 30 seconds.
Now as soon as I stand up, he runs right into the kitchen. I still shut the gate and leave him for 30 seconds. Is this progress? I don't really see a reduction in demand barking incidents. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you tried simply ignoring the behavior? I'm just trying to get a better picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that taking him into the kitchen has become a form of attention. As hard as it will be, I think you need to TOTALLY ignore it. It will get worse for a while, but should eventually taper off.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I did try ignoring it and it started to escalate, that's why I tried the time outs. That's a good point Karen.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

When you completely ignore a negative behavior, you will see the behavior increase before it starts to abate. It's called an extinction burst. Eventually you should see a decline in the behavior and hopefully, total extinction. When you ignore a behavior you must act as though it is not happening at all. Don't respond by look, voice, or body posture. Find yourself something else to do and wait it out. If you are not prepared to do that, it's better not to try the ignoring in the first place. That's because you don't want to teach the dog that he will get what he wants if he just tantrums longer.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You know I knew that! After I made that first post it started coming back to me. If anyone is interested in some good reading on training, try Steven Lindsay's "Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training". I'm about half way through volume 3.
Riley is such an easy boy I never had to consciously use what I learned from that. So we are back to ignoring. No eye contact, no speaking, no laughing at him. Even if someone is sleeping.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

